# Woe is me thrice woe!!



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Coming back from Spain in the Spring, I started to get terrible juddering when braking. It got so bad that I thought the RV was seriously going to shake itself apart.

Had it fixed this week and collected yesterday. That's the end of the good news!

Bad news.
New discs (Warped)
New calipers
New pads
New switches and sundry items

They also found the regulator for the LPG was faulty.
New Regulator

Bill: £1,333

Woe is me, thrice woe    

Ian


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Woe is you

1,333 time woe is you.




Jeez I hope mine dont break that.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Bandaid

It doesn't stop there either. The left hand manifold has broken into two pieces (not unknown). The only saving grace is it's a Chevy not a Ford. The cast iron manifold expands by up to 3/4inch when at full temp. On a Ford, it can (and often does) crack the head.

Ian


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ian,


this is not encouraging.

I got a chevvy as well, mines the workhorse chassis with the 8.1 V8.

tell me that yours is different........please, please, please, 

I really dont need anymore expense, I need to make some money out of my RV before I spend anything on repairs.

( thats always supposing I havent completely nadgered the dash....Nothing works since I may have shorted a couple of fuses. ...or 5 )


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bandaid

7.4 petrol

Ian


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh thank the Lord.


Which is not to say I dont feel for you.

any chance of a decent weld together for the manifold? or is it completely knackered....or an after market manifold pair which dont break, import perhaps. 

Actually, PM 4 U


----------



## 97661 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Camperian,

What side manifold is it that is cracked, as I have got the drivers side sitting in my garage.

Mick.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello Mick

That's the one. Left hand bank. Exhaust, not inlet.

7.4 Chevy built about 1994/95. RV first registered in 1995.

Ian


----------



## 97661 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Camperian,
Have sent you a PM

Mick.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Camperian sorry to hear that.. ((

my RH has a crack... will keep an eye on it.. was wondering why it had happened.. so thanks for that... 8O 

these RV's are not that hard to work on really... just need some HD tools and a solid workplace, bottle jacks etc..

J

5.7 Chev


----------

